# My kiddos's clothes :)



## Zoomom31

So, I just recently tried my hand at making Tink a dress ... and now, I am addicted!! I make collars, harness vests, dresses ... the sky is the limit - LOL!! Here are a couple of them ...


----------



## ~LS~

Wow Kathy, look at you go!  Those are very nice. You did a fantastic job. Tink is adorable.


----------



## elaina

Those dresses are gorgeous !!! But of course , not as gorgeous as Tink


----------



## quinnandleah

Lovely baby in beautiful clothes.


----------



## Zoomom31

*Thank you!!*

Such sweet responses!! Tink is so much fun to make things for - Aubree doesn't really care for clothes much, though he wears his manly harness when we go places ,,,


----------



## whipandchi

Your dresses for your pups are adorable and Aubree's vest is very handsome,I love the colour on him. Sewing for your pups is addicting - Jose' has so many outfits he has a rod of his own in the closet and I have lost count of how many harness vests, collars, and leashes they have.


----------



## Zoomom31

*And more!*

Addicting is right!!! Last night, I tried another little experiment - you can't really tell in the photo, but there is a fine, glittered netting over the skirt on this little frock! Tink is SUCH a trooper!!!


----------



## whipandchi

Tink is so cute in that dress. Your photos make me wish Frankie would wear dresses, even a coat when it is cold makes her have a hissy fit


----------



## theshanman97

AWHHH! so cute! you should so sell them! i would buy if you made a medium or large!  , did you use a pattern or something? as i want to make some clothes for tillie


----------



## AussieLass

I absolutely ADORE the one called "Sprite", it's by far & away the most beautiful dress I've seen in my endless weeks of looking.


----------



## Sparkles Mom

Tink is an adorable model. Kathy, you are very talented.


----------



## Zoomom31

*I can definitely make them to sell!*

I'd be thrilled to have buyers for my creations! I definitely would be willing to work with larger sizes, as well - what I'd need is for anyone interested to e-mail me:

[email protected]

and I will talk to you about what you'd like, your dog, amd the logistics and particulars 

Thanks so much for the really kind words!! And now, back by popular demand - TINK!!


----------



## Finn

Those clothes are very unusual. I like them a lot.


----------



## Wawies

beautiful clothes and beautiful chi! wtg great job!!


----------



## proudpeyotemama

Those are so cute! Are you on Facebook? There are a ton of groups I could invite you to on which you could sell your dresses, harnesses, collars and etc. People love to purchase hand-made dog clothes! LOL


----------



## Adrienne

Omg! So cute!!!


----------



## Charlotte~

2 beautiful babies! Stunning! 
And you make brilliant dresses!! Love them!


----------



## Zoomom31

*Apologies for being absent so long!!*

I have been a little under the weather, but have also been busy when I have had the energy!! THANK YOU so much for all the nice words!!

Yes, I am on Facebook - under "Kathy Weeks" or "BelRiver Rattery" ... and SOON, my new website, BelRiver Canine Creations, will be up and running!! It will be a work in progress, though ... but I believe there is a calling, and I intend to answer - LOL!!!

Just a tease ... I have finished my first commissioned piece for someone here, and they will post when they receive it ...

ALSO - another tease!! Tink and I have been busy ...


----------



## intent2smile

Your furbabies are adorable!

I love the clothes!! I so wish I knew how to sew. It is really hard to find boy chi clothes in my area except for at Petsmart and they are kind of blah! 

You are very talented!


----------



## Zoomom31

*Awww, thank you so much!!*

Maybe it will make you smile to hear that I intend to do a LOT of boy harness vests on my new website!! There are other things, too ... just wait, you will love it!!! Poor Aubree has only 2 outfits compared to Tink's many, but that will be remedied soon - LOLOL!!!


----------



## KritterMom

Great work!!! I love the sprite one. I also love the materials that your using. 

Making clothing for the little ones are very addictive isn't it?


----------



## Zoomom31

*Apologies AGAIN ....*

I had no idea that I was doing something wrong by posting information about my website - Many apologies to anyone I may have upset by doing this!!!

For now, please PM me if you want information on my creations ... I don't want anyone upset at me!!


----------



## Zoomom31

*Aubree's turn!*

I figured I should concentrate on making some things for boys, so Aubree has been my little model and inspiration this time!! He is so easygoing, he will be a great little model - LOL!!!


----------



## Ruby_Vinny

Wow you're talented!! The Sprite dress is my favorite, I've been looking for this kinda dress for ages, just couldn't find it... I wish I could make such beautifull clothes, but the sewing machine is like abracadabra to me. Did you make the patern designs on your own?


----------



## Zoomom31

*Thanks so much!!*

Yes, I do all my own designing and creating ... no patterns, I just use measurements and sort of work it out in my head before I make it. I like DIFFERENT - I love mixing textures and styles. I am a bit Bohemian - LOL!! I am always adding new things to my collection


----------



## Ruby_Vinny

Wow, very creative! You should start your own webshop ;D


----------



## Zoomom31

**

I have one already - but because I am new here, I can't post it ... hopefully, it would be alright if anyone wanted to PM me for info ...?

Tink felt the need to show off again today ...


----------



## AussieLass

I simply must, must, must have a Sprite Dress - is there any way you could make one super, super adjustable because she's not yet 6 mths old, is already a big, heavy girl and I have no idea how big she'll end up - father was very small, mother was a giant height wise (both full Chi's).

Now, you need to open a free Photobucket. com account so that you can cut & paste the IMG link in here - it's much better & easier to be able to show ALL of your gorgeous photos in threads so all can see them rather than hiding them away in the manner you are - I'm one of those, "Oh I can't be bothered to click & wait for it to appear" people - show them to the world in all their glory!!!!


----------



## charchi

O.M.G they r so cute, especially the green dress,love it u r,very talented.


----------



## Jennmay

Adorable clothes and models


----------



## Zoomom31

*So what's a girl to do ...*

when she has SOOO much fabric to choose from, and 2 cute little ones to work with?!?!

Yep - more eye candy for y'all!!


----------



## glittergirl

Zoomom31 said:


> So, I just recently tried my hand at making Tink a dress ... and now, I am addicted!! I make collars, harness vests, dresses ... the sky is the limit - LOL!! Here are a couple of them ...


OMG they are gorgeous!!!!
ANd your baby is the sweetest too


----------

